# Pesto good for bulking?



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Had it last night - wholegrain penne pasta with pesto and a bit of parmesan cheese on top + chicken breast :thumb:

It's highly caloric, mostly good fats, do you include it in your diet?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pesto's fine as a fat source mate, I love a bit o' chicken, pasta and pesto. Cheese on top of anything makes it epic too :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

YUMMY ...just saying ...one of my favourite meals IN THE WORLD !


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what are pestos ?


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

sizar said:


> what are pestos ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pesto


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

oh wonder why i don't know.. i don't eat any sause and stuff .. that pasta in the pic looked nice tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Basil good

pine nuts good

olive oil good

and Parmasan good!

Whats not to like??


----------

